# you were loved by all who knew you big guy



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Marvin . I am glad you feel at peace with it even as much as you miss him. I hope I will be at peace when Selka goes, but none of us want our dear companions to suffer so it is a decision made from love.
It is wonderful he is at rest with Baily in your garden.
Godspeed Dear Marvin.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to your dear Marvin. Your stories brought him to life and I feel like I got a true glimpse of your boy. Hugs to you and yours, both here and at the bridge.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the passing of Marvin. I'd like to think he was jumping for joy when he saw Baily on the other side of the bridge. Sending you and your wife strength.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Marvin....he and Bailey are together again running free at Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to a wonderful boy that was loved very much. I am so sorry for your loss. I hope those wonderful memories comfort you as you grieve.

RIP Marvin


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to your guy Marvin. He sounds like he was a wonderful dog. I know the feelling of losing a dog you love with all your heart. You all will meet again....I am so very sorry for your loss.....RIP Marvin.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute for Marvin. I'm crying as I read this. What a blessing that Marvin had your family and that you had Marvin. How strong you all are and how you loved him to do that for him. Godspeed Marvin.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That was a great post to Marvin. May he now rest in peace.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful and loving tribute to your Marvin. He did let you know and let you enjoy his final day. 

I am so sorry for your loss and wish your beautiful Marvin Godspeed


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm crying as I read your truly beautiful tribute to the boy Marvin, you loved so so much. What a lovely glimpse at his life. Although I am sad that you lost him, I'm sure Bailey greeted him and he is now by her side. Much love and strength for you and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marvin*

I am so very sorry about your Marvin-what a beautiful boy-and I'm sure that Bally and all of our beloved dogs at the Rainbow Bridge are playing with him and showing him the ropes.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. It sounds like mischievous Marvin led a good and loved life. To me the hardest thing is knowing when to let them go.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Marvin was a well loved 'big guy' and is now at peace, resting alongside his best friend.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

i often thought of these threads as pitty parties. little did i know. this is such a great way to let people know that there are others out there that realy care about there pets as much as they do. it is such a wonderful way to let out ones feelings and get great comforting responses. i thank all who has and who will read this and send there sincere condolences. it means the world to me. 

Thank You
Randy Palmer


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hadn't yet found this forum when I lost my Sam. He too was 12. It was by far the hardest thing I'd done, to have to say goodbye to my best friend, inseparable shadow, and canine soul mate. It'll be 4 years in January and I still miss him and think of him daily. It does get easier but it always hurts a little.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Randy
My sincere condolences on your loss of Marvin. Rest assured he is ANYTHING he wants while waiting at the Rainbow Bridge. Below is a link to a website I have found comfort in at tines such as this, I hopie you can also find some there.
*
THE STAR*


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

RIP Marvin...you were a very handsome boy. My thoughts are with you and all of Marvin's family.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I too am sorry for your loss. I sit here wiping the tears from my eyes. Such a beautiful tribute to him. I hope you can find peace with all of your wonderful memories.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry for all the up and downs and for the decision you have had to make. You are in my prayers.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

What a sweet, touching story about Marvin. Glad he his last days were spent doing the things he loved.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so sorry about Marvin. This forum is a great way to share with others and I thank you for sharing your remembrance. I posted a remebrance for my 1st Goldie here and it has been 10 yrs. A few others have posted recently for their dogs after 10 & 11 years, they stay in your heart forever.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace Marvin, you had a great life with your family, but now you are without pain and playing with all our Pets at Rainbow Bridge.

I am so sorry for your loss, we never have enough time with our pets.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG!!! Is that my bubba. How awesome. I have to steal that from you. Thank you so much. What program does that?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

pwrstrk02 said:


> OMG!!! Is that my bubba. How awesome. I have to steal that from you. Thank you so much. What program does that?


I use Photoshop. All the backgrounds I use I've taken on Kauai - That way you never have to say goodbye ~ Just Aloha.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Such a hard thing to do, RIP Marvin.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your story of Marvin, I feel like I know him now. I know that he is running and playing with Bailey and all of our pups at the bridge without the pain. May all your memories help to heal your pain and give you some comfort. He was such a handsome boy. 

Run free Sweet boy you are greatly miss and loved.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Marvin and a loving tribute you have written for him.

Sleep softly Marvin


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

So very sad but a lovely tribute i am so very very sorry for your loss .


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of Marvin... I know how hard it is. Hopefully my Maxine was there to show Marvin around when he got to the bridge too. 

It is so hard to say goodbye.....


----------



## Charlie's Mama (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you for sharing about Marvin... I'm so sorry for your loss. 

You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

My condolences on losing Marvin. You showed Marvin so much love by letting him enjoy his last days to the fullest and then showing the greatest kindness of all by letting him go. That was a very beautiful tribute.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear about Marvin, but it sounds like he a had a life filled with love from you guys.

RIP Marvin


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Marvin.


"If it should be that I grow frail and weak. And pain should keep me from my sleep, Then will you do what must be done, For this - the last battle - can't be won. For on this day, more than the rest, your love and friendship must stand the test. We've had so many happy years, you wouldn't want me to suffer so, when my time comes, please, let me go ..." 

Julia Napier


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. I also cried while reading your story - Marvin sounds like an amazing guy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up!

WHAT a beautiful boy!!


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. You know he's looking down on you, thanking you for giving him such a wonderful life.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you guys so much for your comforting comments. Some days have been harder than others. Ocationaly I'll see him out of the corner of my eye. When my little abbie goes beside the couch, I sometimes think she is just going to clean his ears out. I travel and I'm gone for a coue of days at a time, when I told the dogs by, they would always go to the same spots to say by to me. Marvin would sit on the couch and wait for his loving. I sure do miss that. Or he would come up behind me, go in-between my legs and sit so I could lean over and scratch his belly. Just little thing during my day I want to say "hey!" so he could come see what I was up to. An FYI for everyone, my wife had a hysterectomy in dec. Of 09. We didn't have any kids and now we won't have any of our own. These dogs have really been our kids. These are the kids that we looked forward to coming home to. These are the kids that we expected to cheer us up when we were down. These were the kids that we cared for. We lost so much more than a family pet, so much more than a dog. We lost Marvin, my big guy, our child.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

my heartfelt condolences to you and your wife. Marvin was truly special.


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

Aww, Marvin was a special boy. I just lost my boy on August 30, 2010, 14 yrs and 1 week. It's still very painful to read these posts, but I do feel your pain. Maybe Marvin and Alex have hooked up at the Bridge, playing with tennis balls eating all the treats they can handle and swimming like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marvin*

Marvin-what a BEAUTIFUL BOY!

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. It was so good that he was able to have his last day be a fun one.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Marvin.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Marvin. I really enjoyed reading your post and it made me feel somewhat at peace as well. Cooper went to the bridge today and he too has had big ups and downs this past week. He's been falling over and embarrassed that he can't get up but then a while later he would run across the yard. It's hard to know what the right time is. However, he's been saying it's time the past few days. He was starting to lose his dignity and I think that's when it's time. Again, I really enjoyed reading about Marvin and laughed about his money eating! Cooper had a thing for string.


----------

